# cormorant lakes



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had bowfished the cormorant chain of lakes before, and if so what would be the best lakes and where in those lakes would be the best spots to find carp. I was wondering because they are the ones that allow night bowfishing this year and i have never bowfished on them before. I have been looking at lake maps and have found some areas on that maps that look like they should hold spawning carp but what looks good on the map doesn't always have the fish.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I do not know about carp but if you wait a couple of weeks the black suckers will be spawning in pikes bay they are so thick the kids snag them with spoons, and the dogs will jump in and catch them like bears on salmon lot of them in the 3-5 lbs. lee


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I live just outside of Dl and plan to try these lakes at night this year to, lots of bays so should be good. Have never actually shot them though.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well i'm sure we will see you out and about on the lake then hick-from hell. Our plan is to give them a few more weeks until the water temp gets high enough and then go out during the day and look in a bunch of spots and find as many spots as we can with carp in them during the day and then just go back to those spots during the night. It should be alot of fun. Hick-from-hell which lakes are you thinking about trying.


----------

